# Buying a new belt



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello.

I need a new belt as my old one (york) is very basic and I want to get away from the classic buckle type and go for a lever.

I saw this on ebay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDX-Weight-Power-Lifting-Leather-Lever-Pro-Belt-Gym-Training-Powerlifting-Straps-/190751774296

What do you think?


----------



## bizerk (Sep 12, 2007)

It looks ok, but I would be tempted to pay a few extra pounds and order either

Strength shop lever belt

or

Zulu Dominator belt <<best belt I've tried


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

bizerk said:


> It looks ok, but I would be tempted to pay a few extra pounds and order either
> 
> Strength shop lever belt
> 
> ...


I bought a dominator belt after a recommendation by @Mingster

Not used it yet but it is very well Made. Easy on, easy off, no messing about.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.zuluglove.com/ Great belts imo...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i got a Dominiator, by Zulu glove, best belt by miles, easy on, easy off and the tightest i've ever got anything to fit and amazingly its not even uncormfotable


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

I already bought this belt, sorry guys, I couldn't wait too long to order one and I didn't think anyone was going to comment.

The size is a bit larger than expected but I drilled a couple more holes in the xl size belt and now it fits like a glove. Used on squats today and felt much more confident on a heavier weight than with my old run of the mill noob belt. Got to admit that Dominator looks good so if my new belt breaks, I'll go for that.

Cheers


----------



## bizerk (Sep 12, 2007)

Cam93 said:


> i got a Dominiator, by Zulu glove, best belt by miles, easy on, easy off and the tightest i've ever got anything to fit and *amazingly its not even uncormfotable*


This was the first thing I thought when I tried mine on! Fits really tight, yet very comfortable and doesn't cut into me like other belts I've had in the past.


----------

